# test-e, dbol cycle what do you think



## juddwoo (Mar 10, 2006)

I am about to do a cycle, this is my fourth cycle. I am thinking about 10mg dbol daily with 250 Test-E every 7 days. Is this a good stack and the doses good. Do I need PCT's and when do I start taking them, and what would be recommended. I am not worried about bitch tits or hair loss, I want to keep as much of my gains as possible. Usually when I end a cycle I run Orestan-E for a month and it really has helped keep my gains, I am not into supps but this shit has truley helped me stay strong and my losses were very minimal. Your feedback will be vital to my cycle, I will  have the gear in a few days so I am chomping at the bit. Thanks for your responses.


----------



## healthfreak (Mar 10, 2006)

juddwoo said:
			
		

> I am about to do a cycle, this is my fourth cycle. I am thinking about 10mg dbol daily with 250 Test-E every 7 days. Is this a good stack and the doses good. Do I need PCT's and when do I start taking them, and what would be recommended. I am not worried about bitch tits or hair loss, I want to keep as much of my gains as possible. Usually when I end a cycle I run Orestan-E for a month and it really has helped keep my gains, I am not into supps but this shit has truley helped me stay strong and my losses were very minimal. Your feedback will be vital to my cycle, I will  have the gear in a few days so I am chomping at the bit. Thanks for your responses.


 bro pct is always needed. your cycle probably wont do much. you need to up the dosages. try one like this

test E 500mg weeks 1-10
d-bol 40mgED weeks 1-4

pct weeks 12-15
nolva and clomid
pct day 1- clomid 200mg, nolva 40mg
pct days 2-14 clomid 100mg,nolva 40mg
pct days 14-28 clomid 50mg, nolva 20mg

also keep nolva on hand if any gyno synptoms come.

post up your diet, other cycle experience, stats etc
the more info you give us the more we can go off of.


----------



## pincrusher (Mar 10, 2006)

juddwoo said:
			
		

> I am about to do a cycle, this is my fourth cycle. I am thinking about 10mg dbol daily with 250 Test-E every 7 days. Is this a good stack and the doses good. Do I need PCT's and when do I start taking them, and what would be recommended. I am not worried about bitch tits or hair loss, I want to keep as much of my gains as possible. Usually when I end a cycle I run Orestan-E for a month and it really has helped keep my gains, I am not into supps but this shit has truley helped me stay strong and my losses were very minimal. Your feedback will be vital to my cycle, I will  have the gear in a few days so I am chomping at the bit. Thanks for your responses.


if you are thinking about using these dosages for your 4th cycle, what dosages did you use in the first 3? higher dosages may not be needed depending on how your gains were and how your diet is especially if you had good success with low dosages in the past.


----------



## juddwoo (Mar 11, 2006)

*here is a quick run down*

Well my diet is whole grain, nuts, brown rice, yogurt, fat free milk, 3 40mg protein shakes a day. I eat really good, about 350 carbs very few from sugar, 250 mg protien. some fruits and veg. I do daily vitamins and drink 1 gal of water a day. I work out 4-5 days a week, 2 hours a day. 30-45 cardio, 1 hour weight lifting, 20 min sauna. I do protein shake and glucose within 20 min of work out. All of my cycles were low doses test250 1 month, month off, Deca 1 month, month off and tren depot one month, I just finished. I am realizing that 1 month is not enough because I really start to grow at about week 3 and then my cycle is over. 10 months ago when I started I weighed 188lbs, 24% bf, 6'0" now I am 216lbs 16.5%bf. My arms went from 15 to 18 and I have grown 5" in my chest. I have had good solid gains with very little losses. I am starting to look good and I want to give it one good push before summer. I want to be 225lbs 12-14%bf, but I would rather hit 225 first if I had to choose, I would like to make this cycle last 2 months. I have 100 dbol tabs and 250mg/10ml test-E. Tell me what you think would be ideal for this situation. I can always get more test, or other gear to reach my goals. Thanks for your input, I will be waiting for your suggestions, thanks .

Here are my 1-3 cycle doses Test250, 250mg 2x week. Deca 250 2x week and Tren depot .75mg EOD all cycles were 30 days long. I have never stacked before so this will be my first stack. I had good weight gain with test 250, better weight gains with Deca, huge strenght gain and little weight gain with tren. I hope this info will help.


----------



## healthfreak (Mar 11, 2006)

juddwoo said:
			
		

> Well my diet is whole grain, nuts, brown rice, yogurt, fat free milk, 3 40mg protein shakes a day. I eat really good, about 350 carbs very few from sugar, 250 mg protien. some fruits and veg. I do daily vitamins and drink 1 gal of water a day. I work out 4-5 days a week, 2 hours a day. 30-45 cardio, 1 hour weight lifting, 20 min sauna. I do protein shake and glucose within 20 min of work out. All of my cycles were low doses test250 1 month, month off, Deca 1 month, month off and tren depot one month, I just finished. I am realizing that 1 month is not enough because I really start to grow at about week 3 and then my cycle is over. 10 months ago when I started I weighed 188lbs, 24% bf, 6'0" now I am 216lbs 16.5%bf. My arms went from 15 to 18 and I have grown 5" in my chest. I have had good solid gains with very little losses. I am starting to look good and I want to give it one good push before summer. I want to be 225lbs 12-14%bf, but I would rather hit 225 first if I had to choose, I would like to make this cycle last 2 months. I have 100 dbol tabs and 250mg/10ml test-E. Tell me what you think would be ideal for this situation. I can always get more test, or other gear to reach my goals. Thanks for your input, I will be waiting for your suggestions, thanks .
> 
> Here are my 1-3 cycle doses Test250, 250mg 2x week. Deca 250 2x week and Tren depot .75mg EOD all cycles were 30 days long. I have never stacked before so this will be my first stack. I had good weight gain with test 250, better weight gains with Deca, huge strenght gain and little weight gain with tren. I hope this info will help.




Ok it sounds like you have alitle experience. I think you should run something like this. the cycle needs to be longer then your 30day ones you were doing.

Deca 400mg weeks 1-10
test E 500mg weeks 1-12
d-bol 40mgED weeks 1-4

pct weeks 14-17
nolva and clomid
pct day 1- clomid 200mg, nolva 40mg
pct days 2-14 clomid 100mg,nolva 40mg
pct days 14-28 clomid 50mg, nolva 20mg

also keep nolva on hand if any gyno synptoms come
you may want to consider running some hcg also just incase the deca gets the best of you.


----------



## Zaven (Mar 11, 2006)

juddwoo said:
			
		

> Well my diet is whole grain, nuts, brown rice, yogurt, fat free milk, 3 40mg protein shakes a day. I eat really good, about 350 carbs very few from sugar, 250 mg protien. some fruits and veg. I do daily vitamins and drink 1 gal of water a day. I work out 4-5 days a week, 2 hours a day. 30-45 cardio, 1 hour weight lifting, 20 min sauna. I do protein shake and glucose within 20 min of work out. All of my cycles were low doses test250 1 month, month off, Deca 1 month, month off and tren depot one month, I just finished. I am realizing that 1 month is not enough because I really start to grow at about week 3 and then my cycle is over. 10 months ago when I started I weighed 188lbs, 24% bf, 6'0" now I am 216lbs 16.5%bf. My arms went from 15 to 18 and I have grown 5" in my chest. I have had good solid gains with very little losses. I am starting to look good and I want to give it one good push before summer. I want to be 225lbs 12-14%bf, but I would rather hit 225 first if I had to choose, I would like to make this cycle last 2 months. I have 100 dbol tabs and 250mg/10ml test-E. Tell me what you think would be ideal for this situation. I can always get more test, or other gear to reach my goals. Thanks for your input, I will be waiting for your suggestions, thanks .
> 
> Here are my 1-3 cycle doses Test250, 250mg 2x week. Deca 250 2x week and Tren depot .75mg EOD all cycles were 30 days long. I have never stacked before so this will be my first stack. I had good weight gain with test 250, better weight gains with Deca, huge strenght gain and little weight gain with tren. I hope this info will help.


Hmmm......Ya might want to use Eq in place of deca since you just finished a Tren cycle.  You may still be somewhat shutdown form the Tren.   Did you run any form of pct after the Tren. If not, it might be a good idea to throw in some hcg this go around.

Even though you've never stacked you could still possibly just run 250mgs a week for 12.  Your HPTA may have already been affected too much though and have to up it to 500mgs/week.

I'm still learing too bro.....just throwing some ideas out there...


----------



## juddwoo (Mar 12, 2006)

I am just trying to get as much input as possible before I start. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Jig (Mar 12, 2006)

I like.
500mgs Test E wks 1-10
400mgs Eq wks 1-10
40mgs Dbol wks 1-4
PCT
Same as Healthfreaks cycle without Deca. Deca has never been good to me. 


Jig


----------



## biggerstronger (Mar 13, 2006)

Like the others suggested I believe 500mg is a good dose of test for most guys.

In fact if I were to run something it would probably be 500mg of test e and 400-600mg of eq....and maybe throw in some d-bol at 30mg ed. Although there is nothing wrong with starting with lower doses, but I think in the end you'd be happier with something a little higher. JMO...

Oh yeah, I would run the test and eq for 12 weeks...


----------

